# Shrimping in myrtles beach



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Where is the best place to fish, as well what us the best time to do it at?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you wanting to fill a cooler with shrimp? I should point out the out of state shrimp baiting license is $500. You take your boat back in the creeks, stake out an area, throw bait balls near the stakes, wait a while, then throw your net over them. You'll likely do better to just buy however much shrimp you want at a cheap price. 

Or are you wanting some shrimp for bait?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Agreed You don't want to go Shrimping without a License because if you get caught those shimp will cost you a ton of $$! 
Your better off taking a ride down to Georgetown & buy them of the shrip boats.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

With a regular fishing license and a cast net u can cast net around any marsh area- MI, Cherry grove, bridge to garden city, pawley's island, and that area leading into litchfield beach.

cast net around- sometimes shrimp do jump out of the water helping u find where they are

u will get muddy though


----------



## sstr27 (Aug 28, 2010)

Can you still throw a cast net for shrimp (for eating, not bait) without baiting during the baiting season? Don't want to by that OOS license but do want to throw a net!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

sstr27 said:


> Can you still throw a cast net for shrimp (for eating, not bait) without baiting during the baiting season? Don't want to by that OOS license but do want to throw a net!


Yes you can.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Yes you can.


Just don't have any fishmeal or bait binder anywhere nearby. blind casting at low tide can produce some pretty good numbers


----------



## mhebbard (Aug 15, 2010)

Too Busy said:


> Just don't have any fishmeal or bait binder anywhere nearby. blind casting at low tide can produce some pretty good numbers


x2 - creek mouths, etc. have been good targets for me. Watch out for oysters!

Caught some monsters Sat., it was almost a shame to use them as bait.. one was as thick as my thumb! Biggest I've caught (..although I am new at this!)

You still need a rec saltwater fishing license -albeit a cheaper, temp O.O.S. one - to cast nets in SC though, I think? 

Matt


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

mhebbard said:


> x2 - creek mouths, etc. have been good targets for me. Watch out for oysters!
> 
> Caught some monsters Sat., it was almost a shame to use them as bait.. one was as thick as my thumb! Biggest I've caught (..although I am new at this!)
> 
> ...


yep
out of state license is like 35 dollars i think?
a LOT cheaper than 500 dollars


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Type of License Price 
Annual Freshwater Fishing License $35.00 
7-day Freshwater Fishing License 11.00 
Annual Saltwater Fishing License 35.00 
14-day Saltwater Fishing License 11.00 
Shrimp Baiting License 500.00 

Prices are For Non Resident


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Are the creeks considered salt water?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Near Myrtle beach creeks east of Hwy 17 are considered salt.


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

why are you guys trying to scare the guy with the baiting license. that's for hardcore shrimpers.. you can use a cast net or a seine net with just the saltwater fishing license. you might have to buy an equipment license for the seine net, it is a little hazy ont he website. just go to dnr.sc.gov and look at the regulations on shrimping..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Skizzik said:


> why are you guys trying to scare the guy with the baiting license. that's for hardcore shrimpers.. you can use a cast net or a seine net with just the saltwater fishing license. you might have to buy an equipment license for the seine net, it is a little hazy ont he website. just go to dnr.sc.gov and look at the regulations on shrimping..


I don't think anyone is trying to scare him, just inform him that if he wants to bait it'll be $500 bucks. For a newbie that doesn't know where to go or if he's land bound it probably won't be worth his time to try to cast net at low tide if he wants a bunch to eat. 

Just my .02.


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

baiting was not worth mentioning.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Skizzik said:


> baiting was not worth mentioning.


If I was planning to go baiting I'd want to know before you get to the place to buy your license and they ask for 5 bills. But that's just me.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> If I was planning to go baiting I'd want to know before you get to the place to buy your license and they ask for 5 bills. But that's just me.


You can't buy a shrimp baiting license, over the counter, you either have to mail in for one, or go to a DNR office to buy one.

Just a reminder you must use a net with no smaller than 1/2" mesh over bait, a 3/8" mesh net is illegal over bait.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just want ot make sure this guy knows what we are all trying to say..."Baiting" is the act of throwing you net over bait that you have put in the water to attact the shrimp. Baiting is not catching shrimp to use as fishing bait. You can catch shrimp for fishing bait with just a reg. saltwater license. Now if you place something in the water to attract the shrimp to a certain spot that is going to cost you $500. I am not saying you guys were making it unclear or that the guy didn't know what you were all talking about but I was putting myself in his shoes and thought he may be a little lost. I would have been


----------

